# Monteverdi madrigal 1-3 in league whit Gesualdo 1-3 similar polyphony what do u think



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i confessed here my dissection of monteverdi madrigal 1-3 sound pretty mutch like early Gesualdo 1-3 coincidentally or not.And i thin monteverdi madrigal 1-3 or the utter best among Monteverdi madrigals output, madrigal 4-5 did not grab my attention madrigal 6 look quite interresting, i have it partially on album madrigals of madness madrigal 7 is boring madrigal 8 lose boldeness factor and become conventional, let's face it to this point Monteverdi, were tired of composing madrigal as the art form became obsolete during these time opera became in vogue, so his last madrigal suffer , whille Gesualdo wrothe peerless madrigals 1-6 libers, these were my two sent.


:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm just getting interested in the madrigals of Monteverdi, and Gesualdo, and the music of Palestrina. So far Gesualdo sounds very interesting, and I'm thinking of buying the Marco Longhini box on Naxos. I don't know much about Monteverdi, but I'm going to try something from the first four books. I'm not interested in the later works with instrumental accompaniment. And the Brilliant Classics Palestrina box is so cheap I'm going to get this too.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*I'm just getting interested in the madrigals of Monteverdi, and Gesualdo, and the music of Palestrina. So far Gesualdo sounds very interesting, and I'm thinking of buying the Marco Longhini box on Naxos. I don't know much about Monteverdi, but I'm going to try something from the first four books. I'm not interested in the later works with instrumental accompaniment. And the Brilliant Classics Palestrina box is so cheap I'm going to get this too*

A mister im flatter to have you comment on my post , go for the Gesualdo-box set on naxos it's amazing and the cost fairplay, the first 4 monteverdi madrigals, are more interresting, i notice like another menber of TC forum go for it, and by the way man you seem like a cool dude, friendly buddy, take care dear mister and let us this include me, know your impression of both composers. First books madrigals of Monteverdi, my favorite is box 2(out of the blue follow by book 3.Gesuado are sutch a treat a full meal , state of the art polyphony, i would says listen to them all, but my favorite is book 3-4 contrary to most who favor 5-6, please enjoy kind sir.


----------

